# orthodontist seeking



## fenieelee (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm moving to Wako, tokyo in this month.
Currently, i'm on my half-way of braces treatment (9 months)
do anyone know any orthodontists in tokyo are willing to take over half-way treatment? and how much money for average treatment?
your replies are appreciated!
need suggestions and opinions urgently.
Thank you!


----------



## BillGilko (Jul 8, 2013)

Have you searched it in Yellow Pages?


----------

